# New Cherokee horse trailer!



## rockyrider227 (Jun 8, 2012)

Finally, after a few years of tent camping, we are in the process of ordering a new 3 horse Cherokee Horse Trailer (with 7'10" deluxe package) with a/c & heatstrip, power awning, power jack, and electric from Tobruk trailer sales in Tennessee. You can see on the Cherokee site what the deluxe package entails.

Just wanted to say so far dealing with Dave from Tobruk and Cherokee themselves has been great. 

Can't wait to get it, we plan on finishing out the interior ourselves. 

Can't say enough good things about Tobruk, they have been very helpful and informative about what we may and may not need to include on the trailer.

Will post more info and pics when we get it.


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

Congrats, and don't forget the photos!!


----------

